
To Get Ready for Robot Driving, Some Want to Reprogram Pedestrians - justinph
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-08-16/to-get-ready-for-robot-driving-some-want-to-reprogram-pedestrians
======
Piskvorrr
“If you look at the emergence of railroads, for the most part people have
learned not to stand in front of a train on the tracks,” [says Andrew Ng]

Because the train is the rail's single legal user, that's why it can afford to
run at signalling-controlled speed, not by vision-limited one.

So, by his own analogy, he would like to own the street now because his SDV is
the most expensive piece of traffic, does he? Next step from "it's your damn
fault for being in the way" is adding the cowcatcher, then: "You on foot, you
on the bike, you in the less-protected car, you have all violated the SDV's
expectations, off with your plebeian heads!" That's a very different (indeed
achievable, and most importantly cheaper for Ng and friends) dog-eat-dog
vision from the usual technicolor utopia marketing of "SDVs will predict you
and drive far more safely."

Historically, such forays into adversarial driving have been met with
caltrops, or in general, an arms race.

~~~
Piskvorrr
(Also, "reprogram humans to get out of harm^Wcar's way" will only work if you
can similarly reprogram deer and highway dividers to move aside for the mighty
king of the road.)

